# OOo ajout de polices



## manu789 (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé, je viens de télécharger :

" http://eric.bachard.free.fr/Jap/fond...7+_0.2.pkg.zip
Il s'installe en quelques clics, et lors du prochain démarrage d'OpenOffice.org 
(qui sera donc un peu plus long que les autres), les fontes .ttf sont extraites 
des fontes natives Apple."

Je ne comprend pas, je ne vois pas les nouvelles polices s'afficher dans la barre de défilement de Writter.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider? Où sont elles extraites?

Merci d'avance

manu789


----------



## ericb2 (16 Décembre 2005)

manu789 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Désolé, je viens de télécharger :
> 
> ...


1) Quelle version d'OpenOffice.org utilises-tu ?
Pour information, fondu ne fonctionnera "automatiquement" qu'avec la version 2.0 d'OpenOffice.org 
(les versions de développement que je fournis contiennent fondu, déjà intégré )

2) où as-tu installé OpenOffice.org2 (as-tu personnalisé quelque chose ?)



> Je ne comprend pas, je ne vois pas les nouvelles polices s'afficher dans la barre de défilement de Writter.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider? Où sont elles extraites?


Encore une fois, cela dépend de la version d'OpenOffice.org utilisée. Que veux-tu faire exactement ?

Désolé, mais il faut plus d'informations pour pouvoir t'aider

Eric Bachard


----------



## manu789 (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai téléchargé, décompacté et mis dans Application, Openoffice 2.0.
Les Fonds ont ensuite été téléchargés, j'ai placé le zip sur le bureau, j'ai actionné le décompactage.
J'ai ensuite ouvert l'appli.
Au final, j'ai mis à la corbeille le dossier pkg qui était sur le bureau.
:rose: 

manu789


----------



## ericb2 (16 Décembre 2005)

Rebonjour,


			
				manu789 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé, décompacté et mis dans Application, Openoffice 2.0.


 L'archive téléchargée porte un nom qui finit par .dmg

 Si tu ne veux pas d'ennuis, installe cette version ( plus avancée que la 2.0)

 <ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/m141/OpenOffice.org-2.0_fr.dmg>

 1) Un double clic sur cette archive la decompresse et monte l'image disque

 -> une icone OpenOffice.org 2.0 apparait dans une fenêtre

2) glisser cette icone dans Applications ( ce dossier est vivement conseillé, pour plein de bonnes raisons, à commencer parce qu'il est conseillé de l'utiliser ! )

 3) aller dans Applications, et docker l'icone OpenOffice.org 2.0 (par glisser-déposer) 

 Docker signifie glisser l'icone sur le dock : elle y reste...

 -> Un clic, et OpenOffice.org se lance.



> Les Fonds ont ensuite été téléchargés, j'ai placé le zip sur le bureau, j'ai actionné le décompactage.


 Les fonds ? Tu veux dire les fontes (polices de caractères) ? Pourquoi les télécharger ? 
 Si tu as installé fondu, démarre simplement OpenOffice.org en cliquant sur l'icone du dock !

Lors du premier démarrage, les fontes natives Apple seront extraites (le premier démarrage sera donc un peu plus long que les suivants).
 Et tu devrais avoir les polices Apple dispos sans rien faire dans writer.



> J'ai ensuite ouvert l'appli.
> Au final, j'ai mis à la corbeille le dossier pkg qui était sur le bureau.
> :rose:
> manu789


  En espérant que ces infos te servent...


 Eric Bachard


----------



## manu789 (16 Décembre 2005)

Merci Eric pour toutes ces infos.
J'essaye ce soir et te tiens au courant

manu789


----------



## manu789 (17 Décembre 2005)

Merci Eric, ça marche super...
manu789


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Décembre 2005)

Rooooohh :love:


C'est géniale je peut utiliser ma police préféré (trebuchet ms) dans OOo !!!



MERCI !!


----------



## Kiipaa (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Pour ma part, j'ai quelques problèmes car j'ai mis le pck fondu, mais je me retrouve sans avoir la font symbol qui fonctionne. 
J'ai vu qu'il fallait avoir des font du type Truetype pour que les symbols fonctionnent.. Quelqu'un aurait un truc pour me permettre de retrouver l'utilisation de cette font.... Merci d'avance !


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2005)

Kiipaa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Pour ma part, j'ai quelques problèmes car j'ai mis le pck fondu, mais je me retrouve sans avoir la font symbol qui fonctionne.
> J'ai vu qu'il fallait avoir des font du type Truetype pour que les symbols fonctionnent.. Quelqu'un aurait un truc pour me permettre de retrouver l'utilisation de cette font.... Merci d'avance !


Va la récupérer dans /Library/fonts/ ou sur internet (en .ttf)

ensuite tu va sur l'appli "OpenOffice.org 2.0" tu cliquedroites et tu fais "afficher le contenu du paquet" ensuite tu va dans "Content/openoffice.org2.0/share/fonts/" puis tu met ta police dedans par glissé-déposé.



et valà !


----------



## Kiipaa (29 Décembre 2005)

Merci truk2oof, 

J'ai récupéré un font au format ttf et ça marche après avoir supprimé l'ancien ttf.
Je viens d'apprendre grâce à toi l' "affichage du contenu du paquet", fonction que j'avais cherché pas mal de temps. Venat du monde de bilou et après avoir changer mon bilou pour un petit pinguin, j'ai décidé d'essayé la pomme pour conirmer l'opinion que j'avais de ce fruit.

Je vais maintenant pour faire tripatouiller un peu partout avec cet affichage du contenu du paquet

Merci encore !


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2005)

Kiipaa a dit:
			
		

> Merci truk2oof,
> 
> J'ai récupéré un font au format ttf et ça marche après avoir supprimé l'ancien ttf.
> Je viens d'apprendre grâce à toi l' "affichage du contenu du paquet", fonction que j'avais cherché pas mal de temps. Venat du monde de bilou et après avoir changer mon bilou pour un petit pinguin, j'ai décidé d'essayé la pomme pour conirmer l'opinion que j'avais de ce fruit.
> ...


oui enfin tripatouiles pas trop quand même hein  faudrait pas massacrer les applis ^^


----------



## Kiipaa (30 Décembre 2005)

Ne t'inquiète pas, au pire j'ai toujours une savegarde de mes fichiers les plus importants et je réinstallerai tout... C'est pas un problème, je suis habitué au réinstallation sous pc, sauf depuis Win 2000 qui est vraiment un pas en avant dans la robustesse du systesse d'exploitation made in Bilou. Mais bon, je préfère tout de même MacOs ou Linux


----------



## flup (7 Janvier 2006)

Est-ce que ça fonctionne aussi avec les polices postscript, ou uniquement true type?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

le lien http://eric.bachard.free.fr/Jap/fond...7+_0.2.pkg.zip  n'est pus activé

Albert


----------



## ericb2 (13 Janvier 2006)

Si ce lien fonctionne parfaitement : il y a juste les 3 petits points dans le nom n'arrangent pas ;-)

    -> Voir :  *ici*


----------

